
Show HN: An On-Demand Scooter Alternative with Showers and Lockers - gilbertmpanga12
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m Gilbert and co-founder of Commuto.<p>Urban mobility is such an interesting problem to work on now especially,when the 
amount of cars owners is growing at expense of infrastructure we currently have.
We are still decades away before from better algorithms that have a strong
accuracy of optimizing routes. What if we could optimize travel through embracing
natural means like walking or jogging to our final destinations?<p>That&#x27;s what our team came up with an app we calll Commuto.<p>Commuto is an app that lets people use alternative 
means like walking and jogging while connecting them to
spots where they can quickly take a shower or keep stuff
that they can use before reaching their final destinations.<p>Traffic congestion costs the world economy billions of dollars annually. Existing solutions have not attracted drivers to leave their cars and walk or cycle to work. This is because people lack adequate facilities close to work for changing and refreshing.<p>With Commuto, simply book a commutel near your destination to shower and change and step into your workplace well refreshed.<p>For any questions or feedback please reach out.<p>PS- some footnotes of things we haven&#x27;t figured out;<p>* Your feedback if this would be helpful
* Legal issues regarding State Laws on properties(if you know anything ,please reachout in
the comment section or whaterver)<p>Thanks
======
bruceb
Maybe start in a warmer city, so don't have to worry about keeping heat in as
much at first. Maybe Atlanta?

